# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  بیت توازن

## Younes

با سلام
می خواستم ببینم آیا در هر بار ارسال اطلاعات مشخص می شود که parity زوج است یا فرد یا یک بار این قرار گذاشته میشود. و بعد کجا و چگونه این قرار گذاشته میشود. و بعد اینکه بیت PF در ثبات وضعیت چه نقشی دارد؟

----------

